# Lakers' haiku...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Trying to rebuild.
Small steps to a brighter day,
Wish Andrew was great.

((Haiku is a poetic form and a type of poetry from the Japanese culture. Haiku combines form, content, and language in a meaningful, yet compact form. Haiku poets, which you will soon be, write about everyday things. Many themes include nature, feelings, or experiences. Usually they use simple words and grammar. The most common form for Haiku is three short lines. The first line usually contains five (5) syllables, the second line seven (7) syllables, and the third line contains five (5) syllables. Haiku doesn't rhyme. A Haiku must "paint" a mental image in the reader's mind. This is the challenge of Haiku - to put the poem's meaning and imagery in the reader's mind in ONLY 17 syllables over just three (3) lines of poetry!))


Your turn...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice haiku, Your poem is a foreshadow of things to come.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe is too great.
But can he do it alone?
Hope rests in his game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Raja Bell sucks *edit* Lets leave it at that
Kobe will posterize him
God help that poor man..

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Lakers make playoffs
The Suns will feel Kobe's wrath
No more Game 7 choke


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Raja Bell sucks *edit* Lets leave it at that
> Kobe will posterize him
> God help that poor man..
> 
> :biggrin:


good one!


LakeShow is the team
Kobe is the MVP
Phil will bring the Zen


this is my new favorite thread by the way
:cheers: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Okay i'll play...

Kobe can taste it. 
A trophy is in his mind.
It's coming real soon.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

More teamwork needed
Kobe can't do it alone
Here's to next season


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

here is mine to la basketball

Clippers and Lakers
LA basketball is great
Clippers are better


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ 

Your poem is bad
A Lakers fan it makes sad
Love Kobe not Brand


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh come on, more Haiku's please.


I am not ****
But I would suck Kobe's dick
Just to say I did


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

You sound funny guy
Funny guys poem like your
Me wish I funny


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

some Haikus I :laugh:
some Haikus I :clap: 
and some post are :curse:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Trying to keep this
Haiku thread alive and well
But it's not working.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Triangle Offense
Is it too complex to get?
Not for our Farmar


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Vlad Radmonovic
can really shoot the ball well
he drains 3 pointers


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Young Andrew Bynum
The future of the Lakers
Bench-warmer this year


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> Young Andrew Bynum
> The future of the Lakers
> Bench-warmer this year


Kareem on Bynum;
Kid just got to get it right.
Bynum will start soon.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Farmar has big ears
All the better to pass with
Drop dimes you cant see


----------

